# Canon PowerShot A80



## john_cina (Mar 8, 2020)

I have a Canon PowerShot A80 that is about 5 years old. I cannot take pictures because in the picture taking mode all I see is a multi-colored, flashing screen. There is no image on the screen. Any pictures taken also come out the same way. Is there a fix for this? Is some setting on the camera incorrect? Or is the camera dead?


----------

